# Victorinox Fibrox vs Hanckels International Forged Classic



## elation (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello,

I understand that Hanckels Forged classics are made of "No-stain" Carbon steel and Victrorinox Fibrox are stamped stainless steel.

What will be a better choice for a home cook?

Will you say Victrorinox Fibrox knives are equivalent to Zwilling Hanckels stamped line knives?


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Victorinox Fibrox are GREAT knives. They are not expensive, and they will not perform miracles, but, properly maintained the will chop up your food as well as any knife under $100 & better than some over. I have used them extensively in workplace environments where more expensive knives would not have been appropriate. I particularly like their meat & fish knives, which I think are better designed than similar knives by higher end companies.

Having said that....

For a home cook, get whichever fits your hand & wallet best. I don't know much about henckles, but their higher end knives still have a good reputation, so, get whichever you like more. Victorinox are eminately practical, but some people don't like the handles... my recommendation would be get whichever you like more. But if you get a henckle, get a good one. I think its the 4 star? Not sure


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Here's a pretty thorough review I initiated

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/81804/victorinox-forschner-as-starter-knives

Other choices mentioned here also.

Henkles uses the exact same steel, and the cheaper ones I've seen are terribly thick all around, particularly at the edge where you really don't want it. All these knives are stamped btw, the bolsters you see are created by an area induction heating and restamp after the blanks are stamped.

For $45 you can have a 10" Rosewood Vic delivered to your door. Modify the handle as I did and you have a decent knife. The Fibrox is OK as is, but wouldn't hurt for some handle work either. Thin over most of the edge, they a little thick at the tip though, again not nearly as bad as the Henkles I mentioned, and you'd need some tools you probably don't have to deal easily with that.

For less than 100 you can get a Tojiro DP or Fujiwara FKM, both a decent step up from the Vic. But believe me and many pros that you won't hurt for starting out with the Vic, and perhaps better you practice sharpening on that to begin.

Rick


----------



## elation (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for your replies.

I heard good thing about the Victorinox knives. Where do they sell a 10" Rosewood one for $45?

The reason I was looking at the particular Henckels because it is on sale.
[h1]*Henckels Classic Forged Knife Block Set, 15-pc*[/h1]
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/h...fe-block-set-15-pc-1425464p.html#.VFzw_skl_iU

$600 set is now for $200. It's Canadian price, so everything is more. Comes with some steak knives I needed anyway.

If I get the Vic, I probably get this.

http://www.williamsfoodequipment.ca...-with-slip-resistant-fibrox-handle-41529.html


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

You can get sets like that all day long for 2 bills, everyone here is going to recommend against it. Go to a department store and take a look at what you are actually getting there. I believe they will be as horrible as the ones an acquaintance got for a wedding gift. Even with my bench grinder it took me 3 hours just to make one 6" chef knife reasonably serviceable, and no where near as good as a standard Vic. As to the steak knives, you can get beautiful vintage sets on ebay rather cheap.

Here's a 10" Rosewood for $47 You'll find the Fibrox for a bit less.

Please forget about the sets with their hideous blocks and items you don't really want. There are various nice storage options you can get for $30, search the posts for knife blocks/storage. Just pick up the knives you need. Get yourself an Idahone in place of the crappy steel. etc, etc.

BTW, how do you intend to sharpen?

Rick


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a set of the fibrox, going on 10 years old and holding up well. I do not think the handles are a problem at all, good grip when wet or greasy hands.


----------



## elation (Nov 7, 2014)

Ok, I will get the Fibrox individually. Thanks all!

Why do you think the block is hideous?  Isn't that a normal ordinary block?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't have much opinion on decor. I bought a knife block cheap and honestly it is not used. Quite simply, it only fits 2 of my knives. The others are too long or wide. Mine are on a wooden magnet rack.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a somewhat pricey block that doesn't look anything like your typical unit, but like most other blocks it won't hold anything over 10", nor will it accommodate the Vic (just a bit too wide). Please don't mind my aesthetic sensibilities, you can get a regular block if you like, I don't believe any of your dates will mind, but check out this from the archives:

http://www.cheftalk.com/newsearch?search=knife+block+storage&=Search

Along with the chefs or santoku you decide on (the chefs is really more versatile) pick up a 6" utility/slicer, and maybe a parer or 2, so you have one you don't mind abusing a bit. For the latter I have a bunch of cheap non-serrated steak knives from the 60's that came from who knows where at this point. My wife loves pulling one out for each little task she may have then throwing it immediately in the sink, she'll go through half dozen a day like that.

Rick


----------

